# Der "ich stell mich vor" THREAD



## Schinken (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Wollt mich mal so hier im Forum vorstellen. Fahr seit ca.1 Jahr Trial und bin tierisch süchtig danach. Trainiere ziemlich viel und lerne auch schnell.
Probleme mit den Handgelenken/Unterarmen hab ich leider auch schon.

Aber was uns nich tötet, härtet uns ab , nich war.

Also , freu mich auf zukünftige Sessions.

Danke


----------



## V!RUS (13. Januar 2007)

Hi, ich bin Matthias, meine Hobbies sind mit Freunden spielen, Gameboy, Comics und Trial. 

Mein Lieblingsessen ist Fischstäbchen mit Spinat und ich trinke gerne Apfelsaftschorle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (13. Januar 2007)

jaa halloooooo erst ma,ich bin der maddin,ich weiß ja nich ob sies wussten,aber ich bin triälor.....


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (13. Januar 2007)

sacht ma habt ihr eure medikamente an kleine kinder wie zb den trialsrider verkauft?....nehmt sie lieber selber, den kleinen bratzen bekommen die nicht so gut wie euch.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (14. Januar 2007)

Noch nie was von Ironie gehört!?! Und lass bitte mal die bekloppten Sprüche die auch noch gegen User gehen.
Der thread ist fürn Allerwertesten,deshalb die Verarsche du Kleingeist  
N8


----------



## tinitram (14. Januar 2007)

http://www.****************.de/index-bilder/schinken.jpg


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Januar 2007)

tinitram schrieb:


> http://www.****************.de/index-bilder/schinken.jpg



Jo is besser ihn zu essen als ihm zuzuhören


----------



## trialsrider (14. Januar 2007)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> sacht ma habt ihr eure medikamente an kleine kinder wie zb den trialsrider verkauft?....nehmt sie lieber selber, den kleinen bratzen bekommen die nicht so gut wie euch.



fragt sich wer von uns das Kind ist.


----------



## Schinken (14. Januar 2007)

na ich habs mal probiert, aber ich hab euch maden unterschätzt. 

und danke nochmal an die rege teilnahme an meinem thread!!!
weiter.....


----------



## Trial-o-mat (16. Januar 2007)

Jo mei name ist steve, komm aus Gelenau. hab mit 14 angefangen zu fahren bis ich nach 2,5a aufgehört hab. 2jahre pause und jetzt fahr ich wieder. mittlerweile auf BT. Wollte mir den wiedereinstieg ein bisschen erleichtern...
Ich hör metal und probier mich an der egitarre. essen tu ich gern Pizza und ich hab angst vor schimpansen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2007)

Trial-o-mat schrieb:


> ...ich hab angst vor schimpansen



was hab ich dir getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Januar 2007)

ihr seid echt arme gestalten. ich find den thread ganz geil, weil man verliert schon den überblick wenn dauernt neue members hier sind und man kein polan hat wer det is.

also frohes posten schinken


----------



## kingspohla (16. Januar 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> ihr seid echt arme gestalten. ich find den thread ganz geil, weil man verliert schon den überblick wenn dauernt neue members hier sind und man kein polan hat wer det is.
> 
> also frohes posten schinken



da muß ich dir recht geben.....jedes mal wenn irgendwas nich paßt kommt son müll raus.....dann schreibt lieber garnix....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2007)

Im trial forum gibt es generell wenig thread closungen,kommt vllt auch daher das wenige unnÃ¼tze threads erÃ¶ffnet werden.aber hier in dem fall tendier ich auch mal stak zum closen oder mind. zum verschieben in das forum ganz unten auf der startseite,also ich stell mich vor oder wie das heiÃt.Also liebe mods,waltet euren amtes^^
LG Martin


----------



## Trialkoch (17. Januar 2007)

So erst ma servus Schinken ne  

Ich hab mit Schinken zusammen die sache mit em trialen angfangen 
und mache jetzt gerade ne gezwungene Winterpause
 was mich etwas ankotzt  
aber naja das geht auch vorbei 

So zu euren kommentaren haben wir ja erwartet  
aber "Wir sind nicht so wie die anderen wir sind schlimmer"

Direkt zu "Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl"

Wenn der Thread verschoben wird ok 
aber eigentlich will ich andere trialer kennen lernen 
und am bessten noch welche mit denen ich was anfangen kann.
Also wenn der Thread in die Allgemeinheit verschoben wird 
gehen wir trialer darin wohl unter 

So aber jetzt zurÃ¼ck zum thema 

Also ich fahre auch so ca. seit einem Jahr und hab als bike ein ZOO! Python
der Suchtfaktor bei dem Sport is unglaublich 
und ich freu mich auf April den da gehts eintlich wieder los 

So den Schinken bin mal auf das Bild von mir gespannt 
Bis die Tage 
und nicht vergessen

trialt hard aber fair


----------



## Katze (17. Januar 2007)

Trialkoch schrieb:


> ... mache jetzt gerade ne gezwungene Winterpause
> was mich etwas ankotzt
> aber naja das geht auch vorbei ...
> und ich freu mich auf April den da gehts eintlich wieder los ...



aber doch nicht etwa wegen dem vielen schnee und der klirrenden kälte?!


----------



## Schinken (18. Januar 2007)

Soo werd ich auch mal was schreiben!!!!
Danke Jungs für die Rückendeckung, gibt auch noch angenehme Leute hier.

Will aber die anderen nich angreifen. Mein Ziel ist erreicht, ich hab mich vorgestellt!!! Reicht mir. Bin auch nich nachtragend ihr Maden 

So un zur Katze, de trialkoch muss kochen, da wo es vieeeelllll Schnee hat, un kann deswegen nit fahren. Wir betrauern ihn alle!!!

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2007)

!!!willkommen im forum!!!!   
och mensch hier gabs bis jetzt keinen schnee
wir mussten heute sogar nach der 4 ten stunde das schulgebÃ¤ude verlassen,grund"sturmwahrnung"...hier geht auch grade mÃ¤chtig die post ab,ein baugerÃ¼st ist grade komplett zusammengeklappt,die dachrinne hat sich selbststÃ¤ndig gemacht usw...
an alle dies wetter mÃ¤Ãig besser haben(oder auch nich ^^):ride on!
LG Martin


----------



## speedy_j (18. Januar 2007)

@schinken
sag mal, wenn du nach einem jahr schon ganz schöne probleme mit deinen gelenken hast, wäre es dann nicht besser mal einen gang zurück zu schalten.

machst sonst noch einen ausgleichssport?


----------



## Schinken (19. Januar 2007)

Also dank dir martin, für den tollen willkommensgruß!!
ja bei uns im Schwarzwald is eigentlich ganz ruhig geblieben. Hab grad nachtschicht un wir haben uns auf schlimmeres eingestellt. jetzt is 2 Uhr un ich denk wir haben des überstanden!!

ja, also en gang zurückschalten is leichter gesagt als gestan, aber ich muss sagen, bin in letzter zeit viel gefahren, un war nix mehr, vielleicht hab ich des überstanden. weiß man halt net so genau!!!
ja ich fahr noch so ein bisschen strecken min rad, jogg ab un an noch ein bissle, ach ab un an noch en bissle kampfsport un mit gewichte un so. aber trial als oberste priorität. denn von nix komt au nix, ne!!!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2007)

will mal auch meinen senf abgeben.

ich find den thread eigentlich super.
ist doch gut wenn man leute in seiner nähe mal kennenlernt

besser wäre nur eine gewisse vorlage zu haben, an die sich ale möglichst halten sollen und ein foto! (das foto muss ja nicht suoer quali sein, kann aber im fotoalbum verweilen...)

ich mal ein beispiel....


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2007)

Name: Christian
a.k.a.: Chrischan
Wohnort: nähe Stralsund (18445)
Haupttätigkeit: Maschinenbau-Student

ich fahre mittlerweile etwa 3,5...4 jahre
nebenbei spiel ich hallen-/feldhockey und schraub leidenschaftlich gern an meinen zweirädern, u.a. an meinen beiden moppeds (s51 u schwalbe)
außerdem bin ich im student-racing-team und bastel mit den leuten auch dieses jahr wieder an einem neuen rennwagen

noch fragen?
dann ne pn schreiben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2007)

gute idee,schlieÃ mich an:
eins hat nicht so ne gute quali deshlab 2 pics.
ich:



und meine rÃ¤ttchen:



Name: Martin
a.k.a.:maddin
wohnort:kÃ¶ln/sÃ¼dstadt
tÃ¤tigkeitrofessioneller schulbankwÃ¤rmer an einem kÃ¶lner gymnasium

fahre jetzt noch nicht bedeutend lange,aber einiges an techniken ist schon vorhanden.ich habe 2 ratten als haustiere und 3 axolotl(sieh avatar)
fahre so oft es geht trial zwichendurch auch dirt.
ich verkrÃ¼mel mich Ã¶fters lange in den keller und schraube ein bisschen rum,bike technich als auch handwerklich.

MfG Martin


----------



## Schinken (23. Januar 2007)

Also erst mal danke an maddin und christian an euren post.
liefer auch mal bald ein bild von mir nach, komm halt leider net jeden tag an den rechner.
sau geil!!

un herr trialsrider, echt sau geile videos!!!


----------



## Icke84 (23. Januar 2007)

na ick mach och ma  

Name: Marcus

Wohnort: Berlin-Friedrichshagen (direkt am Müggelsee)

Beruf: Film- und Videoeditor

Musik: Nu-Metal, Crossover, Punk


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2007)

Da haben wir doch einen professionellen Filmschneider mit im Bunde!

Das lob ich mir 

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

jo, ICH an meiner seite sollte das heißen kermit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2007)

Hä? Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz


----------



## Eisbein (23. Januar 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hä? Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht ganz



ich meinte das er schon bei mir angestellt ist, also kannst du ihn nicht mehr nutzen.   allet klo soweit? wenn nicht -> icq


----------



## KermitB4 (23. Januar 2007)

allet im lout!

MFG


----------

